# New fish



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

This is my first midas. Picked it up this morning from a member of another board named clyde. It is about 7" and is a pure midas from Jeff Rapps. What you guys think?

http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/mdemers_883/lst...=/Midas&.view=t

Mark


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

beautiful specimen. I'd hope it was a female if I were you, unless its all by itself in the tank.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice fish







hows it doin


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

Yes, the fish is by itself. No way would I trust a midas with other fish in the tank lol. The fish is doing fine. As soon as I put it in the tank it started cruising around. About 5 mintues after being in the tank it ate a few pellets and started attacking its reflection in the glass, lol. I'm very pleased so far









Mark


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Very beautiful! Midas are a great fish.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice..midas are mean mothers*&^%


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

cool fish


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice fish


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Good pick up


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

beautiful fish


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

UPDATE:

this fish is one mean bastard, and digs even more than my old 9" rd did.

Mark


----------

